# Mac for hdv editing



## analbumbcover (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi. I am interested in getting a mac pro for hdv editing. I am unsure of weather or not it will be up to the task. Here are the specs I have selected:

* Two 2.66GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon
* 4GB (4 x 1GB)
* 500GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s
* 500GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s
* ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512MB (2 x dual-link DVI)
* One 16x SuperDrive
* Apple Keyboard and Mighty Mouse - U.S. English
* Mac OS X - U.S. English

I was worried that the 4 ghz of ram might be too slow. I am not made of money though, and spending another $2000 for 8 ghz of Ram (4x 2 ghz modules), is a bit expensive. Keep in mind that I need to buy a camera as well. My main concern is that with 4 cores of processing power, will each one use 1 ghz of memory? If so, wouldn't it be like operating a single core with 1 ghz of memory?

I just don't want to turn it on expecting to be able to edit smoothly and then realize that my Ram is not sufficient enough.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, some hints and advice. all new macs, even the minis, come with hdv editing software, aka iMovieHD. i even use it on my old g4 1.4ghz with 1.5gig ram, so you have more than enough horsepower to do the editing. i believe that those mac pros have 8 ram slots, so if 4gig seems like it is too little, you can just add more as you have the money, although when you start getting more than 4gig, the computer doesn't really make use of all of it very well. as for getting ram, don't get it from apple with the new computer. instead get the mac pro with whatever ram comes stock, and then goto a place that specializes in mac ram, like owc. its just a fact that apple over charges for ram. but on the same token, you do have to have the kind of ram apple says you do in the mac pros, otherwise you can ruin the mac pro. i know that owc does sell ram for less than apple that does meet apple's requirements. there are other places too (but owc is my personal choice for mac stuff) and they can be found advertising in a mac magizine, or google search. just make sure that the ram is stated to meet apple's requirements for form factor and heatsinks. also, you will find that ram isn't going to be the big issue for you, disk space and speed has some of the biggest factors on speed of video editing. so be sure to stripe raid those drives. also, if you can, i'd hold out till apple releases os x 10.5 before getting a new mac.


----------



## analbumbcover (Jul 29, 2007)

Interesting. So how do I know what ram to buy? Do you know when osx 10.5 will be out?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

10.5 is slated to be out in late october of this year. as for ram, just make sure that where you get it lists it as meeting apple's specs for the mac pro, or its certified for the mac pro. here's owc's mac pro ram site.


----------



## analbumbcover (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

